# Windshield Fogs Up With Wipers On



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you referring to them being foggy on the inside, or the outside?

Edit: I just saw where you said that.

I'd look into a new set of wiper blades...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

To clarify, its more of a haze..


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Are you referring to them being foggy on the inside, or the outside?
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Its hazy on the outside only. Only when the wipers pass on the windshield. After it sits, the water beads up like normal and the haze goes away. SO its only during the wipers going on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Its hazy on the outside only. Only when the wipers pass on the windshield. After it sits, the water beads up like normal and the haze goes away. SO its only during the wipers going on.


Right, I missed that earlier. I'd look into a new set of wiper blades.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Why the **** is this thread in Cruze Month submission?! I put it in general forums. Wth.

Mods - Can this be moved?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Right, I missed that earlier. I'd look into a new set of wiper blades.


Even though the ones are practically brand new? They don't streak or anything.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you happen to have your air conditioner running full blast at the time?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Give the windshield a good cleaning. Any fogging problems with glass, try cleaning the glass with a good-quality glass cleaner first. Then see if the problem improves.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Give the windshield a good cleaning. Any fogging problems with glass, try cleaning the glass with a good-quality glass cleaner first. Then see if the problem improves.


I just tried that. I created a post in the proper forum. Dunno wth is going on.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Do you happen to have your air conditioner running full blast at the time?


No I do not.. Low setting, not even to the coldest.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

It sounds like the HVAC system is delivering cold air to the defroster vents. It's possible to set the controls that way, not saying that's what's happening on your car.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> It sounds like the HVAC system is delivering cold air to the defroster vents. It's possible to set the controls that way, not saying that's what's happening on your car.


\It only hazes with wipers on though.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

This happens to me also with my Cobalt. I cleaned the windshield, had the best new wipers put on (rainX) and it still happens. Doesn't matter what I do or what the A/C is set to. Drives me freaking nuts!
It is somewhat better with the rainX wipers though so you may want to give them a try.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Why the **** is this thread in Cruze Month submission?! I put it in general forums. Wth.
> 
> Mods - Can this be moved?


Good catch. Moved.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Clean your windshield with a wax remover. You may have some wax on the glass that's causing this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

steve333 said:


> This happens to me also with my Cobalt. I cleaned the windshield, had the best new wipers put on (rainX) and it still happens. Doesn't matter what I do or what the A/C is set to. Drives me freaking nuts!
> It is somewhat better with the rainX wipers though so you may want to give them a try.



steve333,
Are you still experiencing this with your Cobalt? If you have not been able to get this issue resolved I would recommend that you take your car into your dealer and have them look into this. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> steve333,
> Are you still experiencing this with your Cobalt? If you have not been able to get this issue resolved I would recommend that you take your car into your dealer and have them look into this. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


It's not really a service issue, IMO. It may just be wax on the windshield


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

obermd said:


> Clean your windshield with a wax remover. You may have some wax on the glass that's causing this.


Tried that, helped a little butnot much. It fogsmore when your at a stand still thenwhendriving.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Replace the wiper inserts and then clean the windshield with both a wax and an oil remover. Be careful not to get the removers on your paint. The rubber in your current inserts has decayed to a point that it's leaving an oil film on your windshield.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

The current wipers arent even a year old. Ill try gettin the rainx. What brand of products do you reccomend for removal?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I use isopropyl alcohol when I have got a haze caused by my wipers. Just use care when using it on any painted surface as it will remove the wax from the car. 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Windex or pure ammonia will remove oil from your windshield. Just remember, anything that will remove oil or wax from the windshield will do the same on your paint.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I will try the alcohol then windex once I get new wipers

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i am having a simular problem, i put some rainx on the windshield and it seems to help a bit... i also used the rainx to clean the blades themselves... i think there is something on the blades from the factor that is cuasing it. Its really bad when you have a street loght over head...nearly impossible to see


----------

